# Vectorworks 2008 help



## LouR (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey All,

So I am presented with the challenge of drafting a chain link cargo net in 3-D in Vectorworks 2008. Currently I have a doughnut that is the correct thinkness for the chain that I am trying to create, but it is not the oval shape that I would like it to be for my rendering. I have tried to use the 3-D reshape tool, but when I select it I have no points to grab to try and squash the NURB. Any ideas?


----------



## LouR (Jan 22, 2011)

never mind. for some reason I completely overlooked extrude along path.


----------

